# Restricted Species SPL License



## Mr.Slims (May 26, 2011)

I was looking into trying to get a restricted species SPL license to try and make a little extra money on my off days while having some fun. Any tips on how to sell $5000 in baitfish? lol


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Go sign onto a Commercial fishing boat and use your share catch to qualify. Anyone can buy a SPL it's the RS that you must qualify for. Then when you get the RS you must within a three year period re qualify for the RS endorsement. The re qualify must be within a 12 month continuous period in the 3 year period. Confusing isn't it? Then you cannot take any reef fish without a Federal Reef permit and they have a moratorium on them so you have to purchase one from a current user about 5 to 7 grand.:thumbdown:


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

> Any tips on how to sell $5000 in baitfish?


There was a seafood dealer on the indian river who was a big crab and mullet boat connection.

He offered me $.05 for the catfish to be used as crabtrap bait and chum block filler.

Brent


----------



## pcsaltlife (Jan 17, 2012)

sealark said:


> Go sign onto a Commercial fishing boat and use your share catch to qualify. Anyone can buy a SPL it's the RS that you must qualify for. Then when you get the RS you must within a three year period re qualify for the RS endorsement. The re qualify must be within a 12 month continuous period in the 3 year period. Confusing isn't it? Then you cannot take any reef fish without a Federal Reef permit and they have a moratorium on them so you have to purchase one from a current user about 5 to 7 grand.:thumbdown:


OK .. I am sooo confused lol.. You mean go work on a commerical fishinh boat ?? My husband has the same ideal as the first guy posted .. and I am sooo lost .. He has a SPL and wants to catch and sell King mackeral .. what the heck do I need and how do I get it ... HELPPPPP,, btw i called to FWC -- and the lady was as confused as I was .. Not good !!:notworthy:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

White trout, cigar minnows, sand fleas, menhaden, squid, you can sell any of these to a properly licensed buyer. 5k in unrestricted species is a hell of a lot of work. 

As for the kings, he'd have to do the above to get an RS, then buy a mackerel permit.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I told you what to do to qualify for the RS buy working on a comm. Boat. Then you must aquire a fed reef permit buy purchasing or leasing one. Reef permits are going for $4 to 10 Grand. Now do you still want to be a commercian King fish fisherman? It takes a lot of time,money and 100 percent commitment. Its not something that
Someone can do on weekends.


----------

